

Ask HN: back into Python after 4 years. How to get in sync? - nyddle

I&#x27;m crafting web apps in Flask&#x2F;Python (after 4 years of Perl) and found out that I&#x27;m out of sync with the language. What would you recommend to read?
======
mjhea0
Check out a resource I created called Real Python -
[http://www.realpython.com](http://www.realpython.com)

I have two chapters devoted to Flask

~~~
nyddle
Thank you! Bought this course.

------
a3n
[http://python.org/doc/](http://python.org/doc/) and the Flask source.

